# Building a rod



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Anyone ever built a fly rod from scratch? I'm talking like, building the rod blank yourself, even. I'd like to try building a rod blank from scratch with bamboo, but I can't find any info online to get started. Anyone ever done one?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I am really interested to hear how this comes out. I know a couple of guys that roll their own blanks, but that is glass. I am having Sweetgrass build me a quad as we speak.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I build tons of rods but all with store bought parts. Making bamboo rods is a tedious and difficult task. There are only a dozen people left who do it well. You wouldn't just have to make your own blank, you'd have to make your own tools to make your blank. 

I watched a video on how to do it one time. I was tired after watching the guy split the bamboo. He hadn't even started planing yet. The guy was with Presidential Bamboo and rods went in the thousands to tens of thousands of dollars range.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Dodger said:


> I build tons of rods but all with store bought parts. Making bamboo rods is a tedious and difficult task. There are only a dozen people left who do it well. You wouldn't just have to make your own blank, you'd have to make your own tools to make your blank.
> 
> I watched a video on how to do it one time. I was tired after watching the guy split the bamboo. He hadn't even started planing yet. The guy was with Presidential Bamboo and rods went in the thousands to tens of thousands of dollars range.


Are you sure about that? Presidential Bamboo I know of is the budget end of the boos. You can get blanks for $150. Chinese built.
http://theanglersroost.com/products/bamboo-blanks/presidential-bamboo-blanks/

Sweetgrass is Glen Brackett (was Winston boo builder, then went on his own)
Another to look at that builds from scratch is Bill Oyster....his are so beautiful.
http://oysterbamboo.com/
He also has building classes and several YouTube videos.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I saw the Oyster rods, if I had a couple grand laying around I'd go ahead and buy one! 

I found a few bamboo blanks for about $185, the right action and all ready to be put together. I'd have to buy guides, silk thread, and varnish, since that's the best finish to put on a bamboo rod. In addition to the grip, rod seat, etc. 

But, I could probably build it from a blank for about $300, which is epic. I think it's worth looking into. At some point, I'd love to build a rod completely from scratch, but getting a blank and working from there would be awesome. 

I'd be interested in making my own blanks from glass, tho. that would be a blast. I should order the blanks sometime in the next few weeks, then I'll start working on the bamboo rod. Gonna put together a 7 footer for small streams and such.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

madonafly said:


> Are you sure about that? Presidential Bamboo I know of is the budget end of the boos. You can get blanks for $150. Chinese built.
> http://theanglersroost.com/products/bamboo-blanks/presidential-bamboo-blanks/
> 
> Sweetgrass is Glen Brackett (was Winston boo builder, then went on his own)
> ...


You're right. I got confused. The video I saw was a guy making a bamboo rod for the President (years ago) and the Vice President. I saw Presidential Bamboo and thought that was it. It is not.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

spencerD said:


> I saw the Oyster rods, if I had a couple grand laying around I'd go ahead and buy one!
> 
> I found a few bamboo blanks for about $185, the right action and all ready to be put together. I'd have to buy guides, silk thread, and varnish, since that's the best finish to put on a bamboo rod. In addition to the grip, rod seat, etc.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your rod. If you are going to drop some cash on it, make sure you are 100% happy with everything when you do it. You can make it perfect, but you may have to re-do things a few times to get it right. It's worth it to do it right.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I appreciate it. I'm going to do a couple of graphite rods first, I need a slower action rod for larger waters and my dad needs a new rod. If I feel confident enough after those, I'll get to work on the bamboo rod. But I'll make sure to get it as perfect as I can. I've already got the silk thread and the grip picked out.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Maybe think about an "E" glass. That is slow action, and the "S" a little Faster.
I have built a couple of the Bamboo blanks ( I like the Payne 102 and Garrison 212). They are 7'6" 5 wts.
One you wrap the guides on the boo, you will want to dip the rod in varnish. There is a lot of info on building a dip tube.
Also if you are going to build from scratch to check out Quads.
One of those, should have, could have, but didn't situations, I met Bill Oyster and he offered me the class for free. All I had to do was fly back east....I didn't.
I have two 7' 4wts built by Orvis that are pretty sweet. The two piece is a faster taper the the three piece, which is really nice.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

madonafly said:


> Maybe think about an "E" glass. That is slow action, and the "S" a little Faster.
> I have built a couple of the Bamboo blanks ( I like the Payne 102 and Garrison 212). They are 7'6" 5 wts.
> One you wrap the guides on the boo, you will want to dip the rod in varnish. There is a lot of info on building a dip tube.
> Also if you are going to build from scratch to check out Quads.
> ...


Do you have any info on the bamboo building you could post? I've found a bit, but it always helps to have as much info as possible.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I got it all from youtubes mostly. The dipping tube idea makes a perfect finish.
I am no expert, just love grass and slow action rods. 
A lot of talented builders here as well. Jason is well know and works out of Four Seasons Fly Shop in Heber.
As far as price, well with graphite hitting the $800. mark, $2,000 for a quality bamboo doesn't seem so far fetched.
The Quad I am having built is much less. I was requesting from these Rod builders (including Justin from AFF) a 7'9" still butt, forgiving tip 7 wt. Carp rod.
While in Idaho, Dave from Sweetgrass put a 7'9" 6/7 wt quad in my hand and said "try it". Famous last words. Even with the crappy well used fly line, I was a foot or two away from the backing on third cast. Plus Bamboo being some of the strongest material, it all made sense.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd never pay 2K for a rod when I could build it for $300-400. Hence the adventure to build out the bamboo here soon! 

yeah, I want a nice strong rod like the bamboo. I think I'm gonna fall in love with this rod when I finally get it all put together.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

spencerD said:


> *I'd never pay 2K for a rod* when I could build it for $300-400. Hence the adventure to build out the bamboo here soon!
> 
> yeah, I want a nice strong rod like the bamboo. I think I'm gonna fall in love with this rod when I finally get it all put together.


You got to understand, these were built by legends. I have been offered more for them since. They are functional, work of art, investments. I bought a Zhu bamboo for $400 once and sold it for $100...there is a difference in quality, and to me worth it, not saying I can do it any day. I have to eat the dollar menu for a month or two.
Like the Helios2 , the Cerca, the Radian. The amount of research and detail put into the creating does not come cheap until the Asian made steal the design;-)
I would let you cast any of these rods any time, but you might be sorry:grin:.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Spencer,

I've built about 10 fly rods over the years. Always bought the blanks, so I can't help you with that. I've made some tools to make it easier and if you need any help, let me know. Sent you a PM.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Gonna start work on building a new rod tomorrow! A 3wt, 7 foot graphite rod. Getting the blanks and all other supplies tomorrow from Cabela's.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

spencerD said:


> Do you have any info on the bamboo building you could post? I've found a bit, but it always helps to have as much info as possible.


I looked into this quite extensively a couple of years ago. There are sites that will explain how to build your own forms, materials ran just under $100. Then there are machined forms, I think they cost roughly $400. There was a builder in anchorage who was willing to show me a bit of his process, even offered me cosmetic second bamboo for free. 
Here is his website:
http://www.carlinbamboo.com/

I finally decided I'm not willing to invest that much time into it.

Here are a couple of resources I found:
http://www.thomaspenrose.com/tonkin.htm
http://www.bamboorodmaking.com/html/tutorials.html


----------

